# Rescheck for basement remodel in NYS



## NorthCountyCon (Apr 9, 2013)

Have a question about a rescheck. We are trying to get a permit to finish a small basement in an older home. I submitted the paper work to the building inspector and she handed them back to me saying you need a rescheck for the job. Now you don't need an architect to draw up the plans or anything like that. I just have never had this come up before. Has anyone else had this with finishing anexisting basement. She wouldn't tell me if I could do it myself or if I needed an engineer to approve it. So I'm not sure wht I need to do.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

REScheck is part of the energy codes. Do it yourself.

http://www.energycodes.gov/rescheck

I've done more COMcheck than REScheck.

Tom


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Free download & yes it is one you can DIY - no engineer or rater needed unless they specify it


----------

